# Sv strip steak



## pa42phigh (Nov 6, 2020)

Tried out my new 

 Inkbirdbbq
   Sv machine  last night in 2 strip steaks, everything worked great. I set it to 139, I know it’s a little high for some. I wanted a medium done steak.  Went 3 hours, then a 1 minute sear in a cast iron pan. It gained 7 degrees to end up at 146. Sorry the pics aren’t the best had a few beers  Thx to everyone here  at smoking meat fourms  for all the cooking information and 

 Inkbirdbbq
  for having a contest. The sv  machine was spot on  temperature I checked with 2 different thermometers


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 6, 2020)

K


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry for posting the pictures twice


----------



## mike243 (Nov 6, 2020)

thats ok, love mine and it works really well


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks like a great job !


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2020)

I like my steak rare, but yours looks really good!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice looking meal! Thanks for sharing your feedback!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks Great, PA42 !!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Nov 6, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I like my steak rare, but yours looks really good!


same :)


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 6, 2020)

You are going to love that SV method.
I use an insulated and covered hot tub so I never have to even check the water level in 50+ hours.


----------



## Braz (Nov 6, 2020)

Yep, those temps look really high to me. I'd say a solid medium would be ~133F. For medium rare steak I S/V @ 129, then pop into an ice bath or freezer to drop them to about room temp or a little above. Then I can get a good sear without raising the temp above my target temp.
But, I'm not trying to be critical. You cook for yourself and you are the only one you need to please. I used to like med/well but as time gone on I have gravitated to M/R.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks good! Enjoy it!


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 7, 2020)

Braz said:


> Yep, those temps look really high to me. I'd say a solid medium would be ~133F. For medium rare steak I S/V @ 129, then pop into an ice bath or freezer to drop them to about room temp or a little above. Then I can get a good sear without raising the temp above my target temp.
> But, I'm not trying to be critical. You cook for yourself and you are the only one you need to please. I used to like med/well but as time gone on I have gravitated to M/R.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 7, 2020)

I’d be careful with anything less than 130 ... my understanding is bacteria won’t die off until 126.1*F but it will take a LONG time to get to a 7 log reduction ... 130*F is the lowest temp recommended for SV by Douglas Baldwin ... pretty widely recognized as an SV expert. 

Ground or rolled/manipulated are more risky as you need that IT temp/time. With a solid cut of meat, the bacteria are only on the surface, so maybe safer with a quick sear at first if you must follow by SV <130, or run up the SV higher for a while then back it off for most of the cook. That said, I run at 131, and get medium rare bordering on rare results. (As your chart says).

ChefJJ will have perhaps a more informed opinion.



			https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-02d249f990b04279d393978b939677ae-c?fbclid=IwAR0PV4gfDHOn8pwvGJlaNUaDkkL4VrhzqIm3WeC9CTEYoiOlmVtfitTFSgU
		




			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking


----------



## dr k (Nov 8, 2020)

*I have done steaks SV at 130, 131. I figure if i follow the heating chart duration it's not much longer to follow the pasteurizing chart duration and not affect the texture. After trying SV steaks and not pasteurizing them, then I may as well grill from the beginning to get a heavier crust I like and pull at 125 for a 130 finished IT. During the cold winter the SV steaks are a nice option and a sear with a CI skillet or weedburner. It's nice to pasteurize a couple steaks and throw in an ice bath in the fridge and have 28 days at a 37.5°F fridge in its vac bag to decide when you want to eat it. I did an EOR and a Chuck at the same time and 131 temp just pulled the EOR at 30 hours and the Chuck at 48. The EOR has been eaten and the Chuck has till 11.20.20 to be consumed/frozen. *


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 8, 2020)

How did your EOR turn out at 30hr? Been doing round same as Chuck, about 50hr at 130-131.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> I’d be careful with anything less than 130 ... my understanding is bacteria won’t die off until 126.1*F but it will take a LONG time to get to a 7 log reduction ... 130*F is the lowest temp recommended for SV by Douglas Baldwin ... pretty widely recognized as an SV expert.
> 
> Ground or rolled/manipulated are more risky as you need that IT temp/time. With a solid cut of meat, the bacteria are only on the surface, so maybe safer with a quick sear at first if you must follow by SV <130, or run up the SV higher for a while then back it off for most of the cook. That said, I run at 131, and get medium rare bordering on rare results. (As your chart says).
> 
> ...




Exactly,
After doing all kinds of research when I first started using my Sous Vide Supreme, I decided to never do Beef below 131°. Douglas Baldwin's Book was one of My many influences.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> How did your EOR turn out at 30hr? Been doing round same as Chuck, about 50hr at 130-131.




My experiments have told me that although EOR is more lean than Chuckies, EOR is plenty good after 30 hours, but Chuckies can vary from one to another, and some need the 48 hours, but you don't know which ones need the 48 hours, so I do All Chucks for 48 or 50 hours, and Eye Rounds for 30 hours.
Just my 2 Cents.

Bear


----------

